# Demonic forces pushing abortion



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 14, 2019)

I have just seen this truly harrowing video on how abortion advocates are becoming more and more openly Satanic and extreme. Given the current battle to keep abortion out of Northern Ireland, it is a timely reminder that we wrestle not with flesh and blood, but against demonic influences in high places.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ed Walsh (Sep 14, 2019)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> I have just seen this truly harrowing video on how abortion advocates are becoming more and more openly Satanic and extreme. Given the current battle to keep abortion out of Northern Ireland, it is a timely reminder that we wrestle not with flesh and blood, but against demonic influences in high places.



This morning I've been reading through Ezekiel. After watching this video, I wanted to paste chapters 4-11, but I decided to include just chapter 5 on idolatry.
God pretty much told Ezekiel that no one would head his warnings. It was already too late for Jerusalem. Then as my thoughts rose heavenward, I found myself with with my arms raised praying, "O Lord, withhold not thy wrath from our country. For our land surely deserve your anger and fiercest wrath. If you do, there will be no complaint from me. Perhaps there is still hope although I see no signs of it. 'O Lord, revive thy work in the midst of the years, in the midst of the years, make known; in wrath remember mercy.' (Habakkak3:2) But not my will but thine be done." 

*God's Coming judgment Against Idolitry*​
Ezekiel 5:1–17 (KJV 1900) 

And thou, son of man, take thee a sharp knife, take thee a barber’s rasor, and cause it to pass upon thine head and upon thy beard: then take thee balances to weigh, and divide the hair. 2 Thou shalt burn with fire a third part in the midst of the city, when the days of the siege are fulfilled: and thou shalt take a third part, and smite about it with a knife: and a third part thou shalt scatter in the wind; and I will draw out a sword after them. 3 Thou shalt also take thereof a few in number, and bind them in thy skirts. 4 Then take of them again, and cast them into the midst of the fire, and burn them in the fire; for thereof shall a fire come forth into all the house of Israel. 

5 Thus saith the Lord God; This is Jerusalem: I have set it in the midst of the nations and countries that are round about her. 6 And she hath changed my judgments into wickedness more than the nations, and my statutes more than the countries that are round about her: for they have refused my judgments and my statutes, they have not walked in them. 7 Therefore thus saith the Lord God; Because ye multiplied more than the nations that are round about you, and have not walked in my statutes, neither have kept my judgments, neither have done according to the judgments of the nations that are round about you;

8 Therefore thus saith the Lord God; Behold, I, even I, am against thee, and will execute judgments in the midst of thee in the sight of the nations. 9 And I will do in thee that which I have not done, and whereunto I will not do any more the like, because of all thine abominations. 10 Therefore the fathers shall eat the sons in the midst of thee, and the sons shall eat their fathers; and I will execute judgments in thee, and the whole remnant of thee will I scatter into all the winds.

11 Wherefore, as I live, saith the Lord God; Surely, because thou hast defiled my sanctuary with all thy detestable things, and with all thine abominations, therefore will I also diminish thee; neither shall mine eye spare, neither will I have any pity. 12 A third part of thee shall die with the pestilence, and with famine shall they be consumed in the midst of thee: and a third part shall fall by the sword round about thee; and I will scatter a third part into all the winds, and I will draw out a sword after them. 13 Thus shall mine anger be accomplished, and I will cause my fury to rest upon them, and I will be comforted: and they shall know that I the Lord have spoken it in my zeal, when I have accomplished my fury in them. 14 Moreover I will make thee waste, and a reproach among the nations that are round about thee, in the sight of all that pass by. 15 So it shall be a reproach and a taunt, an instruction and an astonishment unto the nations that are round about thee, when I shall execute judgments in thee in anger and in fury and in furious rebukes. I the Lord have spoken it. 16 When I shall send upon them the evil arrows of famine, which shall be for their destruction, and which I will send to destroy you: and I will increase the famine upon you, and will break your staff of bread: 17 So will I send upon you famine and evil beasts, and they shall bereave thee; and pestilence and blood shall pass through thee; and I will bring the sword upon thee. I the Lord have spoken it. ​

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## deleteduser99 (Sep 14, 2019)

If there is any reason why God should lift his restraints off North Korea and allow Kim Jong Un to blow the Western world to atomic dust, it's the blood of hundreds of millions of babies all around the world that cry from the garbage furnaces and waste bins. And that's without regard to our worldwide sexual perversion and apostasy.

@Ed Walsh this morning I realized that I could not pray for God to relieve oppression and tyranny without asking God to break the power of our own nation. It's not this issue only, but others as well. The Lord might still do an amazing work in our nation--Britain was a moral pigsty when the Methodists were raised up--but he's not obligated to do the same for us. He could convert Sodom and Gomorrah, or he may simply remove the household of Lot and make an end of them.

In thy judgments, remember mercy.

One message, in a four-part series which 30 years later is all the more desperately needed in our time:

God's Word to Our Nation - The Sin of Unrequited Blood - Albert N. Martin

Reactions: Amen 2


----------



## Susan777 (Sep 14, 2019)

Harley said:


> If there is any reason why God should lift his restraints off North Korea and allow Kim Jong Un to blow the Western world to atomic dust, it's the blood of hundreds of millions of babies all around the world that cry from the garbage furnaces and waste bins. And that's without regard to our worldwide sexual perversion and apostasy.
> 
> @Ed Walsh this morning I realized that I could not pray for God to relieve oppression and tyranny without asking God to break the power of our own nation. It's not this issue only, but others as well. The Lord might still do an amazing work in our nation--Britain was a moral pigsty when the Methodists were raised up--but he's not obligated to do the same for us. He could convert Sodom and Gomorrah, or he may simply remove the household of Lot and make an end of them.
> 
> ...


That was an incredible sermon. God will surely judge this wicked nation.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Herald (Sep 14, 2019)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> I have just seen this truly harrowing video on how abortion advocates are becoming more and more openly Satanic and extreme. Given the current battle to keep abortion out of Northern Ireland, it is a timely reminder that we wrestle not with flesh and blood, but against demonic influences in high places.



Daniel, may the Lord intervene against abortion advocates in Northern Ireland. In the United States, nearly 60,000,000 babies have been murdered through abortion. That's nearly the population of the United Kingdom! It is hard to pray for God's blessing when what is needed is repentance and God's mercy.

Reactions: Edifying 1 | Amen 2


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Sep 14, 2019)

Herald said:


> Daniel, may the Lord intervene against abortion advocates in Northern Ireland. In the United States, nearly 60,000,000 babies have been murdered through abortion. That's nearly the population of the United Kingdom! It is hard to pray for God's blessing when what is needed is repentance and God's mercy.


60 million? That is staggering.


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Sep 14, 2019)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> I have just seen this truly harrowing video on how abortion advocates are becoming more and more openly Satanic and extreme. Given the current battle to keep abortion out of Northern Ireland, it is a timely reminder that we wrestle not with flesh and blood, but against demonic influences in high places.


I couldn't get through that video; it made me feel sick and I was crying.


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 14, 2019)

Since you mentioned the demonic, maybe Molech is a real demon (one of the angels who fell) and goes about through history influencing mankind to repeat the sin of infanticide. God rooted Molech worship out in Israel and then Carthage, and now he has set up home in the West. I think demons probably have specialties, after all.


----------



## Tom Hart (Sep 14, 2019)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> 60 million? That is staggering.


According to Wikipedia, the death toll of the First World War was 40 million, and of the Second World War upwards of 70 million.

The Armenian genocide of 1915 to 1917 left a million dead.

About a million were killed in Rwanda in 1994.

The Holocaust saw about 6 million killed.

Now remember that that figure of 60 million comes from the US only.

Truly, in all human history, there has never been any slaughter on this scale. No genocide even comes close.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Sep 14, 2019)

Calvin commenting on Exodus 21:22:

"_If men strive, and hurt a woman._ This passage at first sight is ambiguous, for if the word death only applies to the pregnant woman, it would not have been a capital crime to put an end to the fœtus, which would be a great absurdity; for the fœtus, though enclosed in the womb of its mother, is already a human being, (homo,) and it is almost a monstrous crime to rob it of the life which it has not yet begun to enjoy. If it seems more horrible to kill a man in his own house than in a field, because a man’s house is his place of most secure refuge, it ought surely to be deemed more atrocious to destroy a fœtus in the womb before it has come to light. On these grounds I am led to conclude, without hesitation, that the words, “if death should follow,” must be applied to the fœtus as well as to the mother.

Calvin, J., & Bingham, C. W. Commentaries on the Four Last Books of Moses Arranged in the Form of a Harmony (Vol. 3, pp. 41–42).

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## Seeking_Thy_Kingdom (Sep 14, 2019)

Tom Hart said:


> According to Wikipedia, the death toll of the First World War was 40 million, and of the Second World War upwards of 70 million.
> 
> The Armenian genocide of 1915 to 1917 left a million dead.
> 
> ...



At least we have the comfort of knowing that those horrific events eventually ended, while the genocide of the unborn is celebrated and called a moral good by the majority of the population.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 14, 2019)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> I couldn't get through that video; it made me feel sick and I was crying.



You are not alone in doing so, Ryan. Near the end of the video, it shows clips of the Infowars presenters breaking down under the emotional stress of witnessing such evil.


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Sep 14, 2019)

That video is absolutely gut-wrenching and sickening. I couldn't finish it either. Oh, Lord Jesus! Come soon!

Reactions: Amen 2


----------



## Ed Walsh (Sep 14, 2019)

Herald said:


> It is hard to pray for God's blessing when what is needed is repentance and God's mercy.



As I intimated in an earlier post, I don't think we know what is needed. It may very well be that we have gone too far already. Repentance might not even help. Consider the 50-year reign of terror of King Manassa of Judah. Kings doesn't even mention his late repentance. You have to take a look at Chronicles for that. But it made no difference except perhaps to him. It made no difference to his son, who is king for two years and then murdered by his subjects. Not even Amon's son good King Josiah made any difference. It made no difference for the future of Judah, which had already gone too far. We just needed a few more kings to screw up things even worse and then the siege, the eating of parents by their children and parents eating their children. We really don't know what God might or should do. As if He does anything because he should. As for repentance, I see no sign of it at all in America. Not even a hint. Take a look at the latest statistics. They're only a couple days old.

*Excerpt from a very recent Pew report on August 29th, 2019*​
83% of religiously unaffiliated Americans say abortion should be legal in all or most cases, as do nearly two-thirds of black Protestants (64%), six-in-ten white mainline Protestants (60%) and a slim majority of Catholics (56%).​
God already is making fools of us. Consider the 10 Democratic candidates for president at their so-called debate a few days ago. It would be laughable if it weren't so serious. They've become a bunch of lunatics--each one more ridiculous than the other.

Perhaps this is just a rant. Or maybe it's even worse than I think. The only thing that I can think of that would give me any hope would be a few dozen clones of John Knox speaking boldly and openly the truth to this reprobate generation. I guess then we would see either repentance or perhaps a lot of dead Knoxes.

( I dictated this to my tablet so please pardon any bloopers)


----------



## Herald (Sep 14, 2019)

Ed Walsh said:


> As I intimated in an earlier post, I don't think we know what is needed. It may very well be that we have gone too far already. Repentance might not even help. Consider the 50-year reign of terror of King Manassa of Judah. Kings doesn't even mention his late repentance. You have to take a look at Chronicles for that. But it made no difference except perhaps to him. It made no difference to his son, who is king for two years and then murdered. Not even Amo's son good King Josiah made any difference. It made no difference for the future of Judah, which had already gone too far. We just needed a few more things to screw up things even worse and then the siege, the eating of parents and parents eating their children. We really don't know what God might or should do. As if He does anything because he should. As for repentance, I see no sign of it at all in America. Not even a hint. Take a look at the latest statistics. They're only a couple days old.
> 
> *Excerpt from a very recent Pew report on August 29th, 2019*​
> 83% of religiously unaffiliated Americans say abortion should be legal in all or most cases, as do nearly two-thirds of black Protestants (64%), six-in-ten white mainline Protestants (60%) and a slim majority of Catholics (56%).​
> ...


Ed, we don't know the mind of God. Could it be that God's judgment on the United States is inevitable and nothing can stop it? Perhaps. But even if that is true, the Gospel is still the power of God unto salvation for all who believe. So, we maintain our witness as the people of God in the hope that all who are ordained to eternal life will be brought into the fold. Even if our nation fails and becomes a byword, the kingdom of God triumphs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 2


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Sep 14, 2019)

60 million babies murdered - if you combine the population of Australia and New Zealand then double it, that is slightly under 60 million.

New Zealand evangelist, Ray Comfort, has put out two movies on this. They remain some of the most informative I have seen.
2011 Movie




2019 Movie

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Sep 14, 2019)

Thank you for this thread. My family will now be redirecting where we spend money to help those in need, and we will be supporting Care Net (a Christian pregnancy service).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Sep 14, 2019)

I mentioned this on another forum but I will add it here as it is also relevant. Dr Lloyd-Jones preached this powerful sermon on Psalm 2 only a few months before he died. It helped me understand Psalm 2 but also the insanity of our modern age. Dr Lloyd-Jones said back in 1980 "The nations are raging"! He realised back then civilisation was breaking down and would only get worse. His voice is weak, he was an ill man. But he preaches with an urgency for our modern era.


Stephen L Smith said:


> I have mentioned a number of times I have been greatly blessed by the ministry of Martyn Lloyd-Jones. Not long before his death he preached a powerful sermon on Psalm 2 which brought the Psalm alive to me in a powerful way. It is relevant as we consider the liberalisation of Sodomy laws. As Lloyd-Jones points out, the "Nations are raging".
> 
> Lloyd-Jones argues that the solution for Kings of the earth is to be wise
> 
> ...


----------



## De Jager (Sep 15, 2019)

Watching that video made me realize why there are imprecatory psalms. Oh that Christ would return and utterly destroy the wicked and establish righteousness.

Reactions: Like 4 | Amen 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Sep 15, 2019)

De Jager said:


> Watching that video made me realize why there are imprecatory psalms.


Good point. I have been thinking of that as my country is looking at liberalising our abortion laws. Our present law is bad enough. A more liberalised law will be sheer evil.


----------



## Ed Walsh (Sep 15, 2019)

Harley said:


> If there is any reason why God should lift his restraints off North Korea and allow Kim Jong Un to blow the Western world to atomic dust, it's the blood of hundreds of millions of babies all around the world that cry from the garbage furnaces and waste bins. And that's without regard to our worldwide sexual perversion and apostasy.
> 
> @Ed Walsh this morning I realized that I could not pray for God to relieve oppression and tyranny without asking God to break the power of our own nation. It's not this issue only, but others as well. The Lord might still do an amazing work in our nation--Britain was a moral pigsty when the Methodists were raised up--but he's not obligated to do the same for us. He could convert Sodom and Gomorrah, or he may simply remove the household of Lot and make an end of them.
> 
> ...



Hi Jake,

My wife and I took the time to listen to Al Martin's sermon that you shared. I couldn't find the date he died, but I think it was in 2016. So he got to see the continuing downward spiral of our nation (USA). The sermon was preached 36 years ago. His sermon removed any doubts I still had that we have gone past the day of grace and repentence that could deliver us from severe judgment. I think we are toast. I expect us to get nuked or some other horrific judgment in the future. I think it is a case of WHEN not IF. America now has 60,000,000 innocent dead without requitement (payback) whose blood, like Abels, is crying out of the ground. (Genesis 4:10)

Among many other verses consider:

Numbers 35:30–34 (KJV) 

30 Whoso killeth any person, the murderer shall be put to death by the mouth of witnesses: but one witness shall not testify against any person to cause him to die. 31 Moreover ye shall take no satisfaction for the life of a murderer, which is guilty of death: but he shall be surely put to death. 32 And ye shall take no satisfaction for him that is fled to the city of his refuge, that he should come again to dwell in the land, until the death of the priest. 33 So ye shall not pollute the land wherein ye are: for blood it defileth the land: and the land cannot be cleansed of the blood that is shed therein, but by the blood of him that shed it. 34 Defile not therefore the land which ye shall inhabit, wherein I dwell: for I the Lord dwell among the children of Israel. ​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RJ Spencer (Sep 16, 2019)

I didn't even attempt to watch the video. I have been involved with the Army of God in the past and although I know now that radicalism is not Biblical nor that it is the answer to this problem, I have to avoid the subject of abortion altogether.


----------



## deleteduser99 (Sep 16, 2019)

Ed Walsh said:


> Hi Jake,
> 
> My wife and I took the time to listen to Al Martin's sermon that you shared. I couldn't find the date he died, but I think it was in 2016. So he got to see the continuing downward spiral of our nation (USA). The sermon was preached 36 years ago. His sermon removed any doubts I still had that we have gone past the day of grace and repentence that could deliver us from severe judgment. I think we are toast. I expect us to get nuked or some other horrific judgment in the future. I think it is a case of WHEN not IF. America now has 60,000,000 innocent dead without requitement (payback) whose blood, like Abels, is crying out of the ground. (Genesis 4:10)
> 
> ...



Just watched the video. Brought me to tears. Monstrous pride over committing such wickedness. I can pray we repent, but I simply can't pray for a blessing in America anymore than on Nazi Germany. If historians are honest they will relegate Germany to Zoar while we stand out for our wickedness as did Sodom and Gomorrah.

If I must pray for oppression to cease, I must pray for the removal of all tyranny and their tyrants.

God, in judgment remember mercy.


----------



## Ed Walsh (Sep 16, 2019)

RJ Spencer said:


> I have to avoid the subject of abortion altogether.



I'm sure you have your reasons, but I think that avoiding the "subject of abortion altogether" is akin to the Germans in WWII who stuck their heads in the sand during the holocaust. God sure doesn't avoid the subject.

Look at how God reacted when one man killed his brother--An adult that could defend himself. What about the 60,000,000 murdered babies with no one paying for the crime?

Genesis 4:8-11 
8 Cain spoke to Abel his brother. And when they were in the field, Cain rose up against his brother Abel and killed him.
9 Then the Lord said to Cain, "Where is Abel your brother?" He said, "I do not know; am I my brother's keeper?"
10 And the Lord said, "What have you done? The voice of your brother's blood is crying to me from the ground.
11 And now you are cursed from the ground, which has opened its mouth to receive your brother's blood from your hand.​


----------



## De Jager (Sep 16, 2019)

Harley said:


> Just watched the video. Brought me to tears. Monstrous pride over committing such wickedness. I can pray we repent, but I simply can't pray for a blessing in America anymore than on Nazi Germany. If historians are honest they will relegate Germany to Zoar while we stand out for our wickedness as did Sodom and Gomorrah.
> 
> If I must pray for oppression to cease, I must pray for the removal of all tyranny and their tyrants.
> 
> God, in judgment remember mercy.



I listened to a sermon yesterday on God's longsuffering and patience. Seeing this video the very same day just drove the point home - God is incredibly patient and restraining. It is actually phenomenal restraint he shows to not immediately strike those people down.

The humbling thing is....the Bible teaches that my sins deserve hell too. And without God, I can't say I am any better than those people. 

When people want to talk of "human potential", I would point them to that video, or to the holocaust. That is human potential.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RJ Spencer (Sep 16, 2019)

Ed Walsh said:


> I'm sure you have your reasons, but I think that avoiding the "subject of abortion altogether" is akin to the Germans in WWII who stuck their heads in the sand during the holocaust. God sure doesn't avoid the subject.



Perhaps you don't know about the anti-abortion terrorist group, The Army of God.
The issue or abortion gets me so upset that I seriously consider taking up arms against abortionists. It got so bad that I would justify it from both a legal and a theological perspective. This was more than mere "righteous indignation" it was a murderous spirit. I can't get into all of the details or the theology behind that perspective because it would likely be against Puritan Board rules. I will say this though... we love ourselves so much that we can defend ourselves and our families, but how much can we love our unborn neighbors as ourselves? If I over react I am condemned and if I under react I am condemned. The OP is really good, because it reminds us that we do not fight against flesh and blood. If only the anger that this issue causes me could be pointed in a more constructive way. I pray that this culture of death will end, but prayer seldom feels like enough. Back in the 80's and 90's Christians would block clinic doors and openly protest. Now a majority does nothing and uses the Bible to justify obeying man's laws.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

